

Get a Job: The Craigslist Experiment  - lusob
http://lifehacker.com/5929987/get-a-job-the-craigslist-experiment

======
meritt
You'll find an existing discussion about this article located here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4298100>

(Lifehacker syndicated it from thoughtcatalog)

